# beware of ice



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i see a report on the buddy says a house went through on audubon, there are some spots that are still thin out there and advise on following others tracks, but thats just me i guess... i've been fishing audbuon quite a bit and have been doing well, some nice fish mixed in with the dinks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I saw a guy in his Tacoma driving across a bay TWO weekends ago out there.......... :eyeroll:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah, i cringe watching some of the trucks go out... that's why i like my fish trap and i do drive a suburban, now if i just had a snowmobile..


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

fished audubon for the last time today before making my way back to fargo tomorrow. The ice on the east end where i fished was now 17-18". the temp when i left town said -27 this morning, heard it was -35 in williston at that time!!! boy did my feet get cold in my trap.... didn't have much luck this morning but have done well just about every time out, usually hit the night bite tho, 25 ft. where the dropoff levels into the basin is where i've been catching em...


----------

